# "It's Gonna be a Merry Christmas"



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

My oldest son's been a VA hospital up in Boston for awhile now. He's being treated for PTSD. Haven't seen him in almost a year. My wife and I had plans on going up there and spending Christmas with him. Low and behold two days ago he calls and said his doctor was gonna give him a five day pass. So, I cancel my reservations and make him one. Instead of me going to Boston(lots of snow on the ground and it's cold), it's gonna be in the 70's here for the rest of the week. I'm going to pick him up at the NO airport @ 1:00 today. It's gonna be a Merry Christmas.

Merry Christmas to All


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Bill, I know it's already gonna be a good'n.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Certainly a Blessed Christmas!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is quite the Christmas gift!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That is fantastic...Congrats. I hope his treatment is going well and man, what a great Christmas present. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry for not getting back with all of ya'll but it was a real nice Christmas. He was home for three days, he had a five day pass that the VA give him, It was real nice, kinda ockward at first but everything mellowed out and came together and it turned into a real nice visit. We all had a great time and enjoyed the time we had together. Lot of work still ahead of us, you just got to keep push'n forward. Thanks to All












































c


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Am glad you had a good Christmas....I wondered how it all worked out!! God bless!! And have a great New Year!


----------

